# Gas mileage/Running time?



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

Just curious if there is a way of knowing in advance of my first time using my snow blower how long it might run on a full tank of E0 gas? The tank capacity is one U.S. gallon. 

(i.e. one hour straight, two hours straight)


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

What snowblower do you have? What HP is the motor?


----------



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

9 HP Tecumseh. Clean oil, new spark plug. 15 yrs. old


----------



## Mr_Detail (Nov 19, 2014)

Craftsman 26" wide.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

probably 1 1/2 hours if the carburetors adjusted correctly


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Your Tecumseh HMSK90 should last slightly less than 2 hrs and it depends of course on how the engine has to lug namely the type of snow as wet and heavy vs light & fluffy plus the thickness comes into play so you will find out as you work with it. Anyone who has a more definite answer please oblige.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

They called it right. You are in that 1.5 to 2 hour range depending on work load. Always wondered why they did not put 1.5 to 2 gallon tanks on the throwers with larger motors. Nothing worse than being at the end of the driveway and running out of gas. The buoyancy fuel gauges would have been a nice touch.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*How long*

I have a few people I help out due to be widows, divorced, handicapped etc on my block so I usually blow out about 10 houses and if I gas up ahead of time I can do them all and I've not run out of gas yet. In fact I can't remember how many times I've done it without filling.
I've got a 10hp 26" Craftsman custom built machine.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr_Detail said:


> Just curious if there is a way of knowing in advance of my first time using my snow blower how long it might run on a full tank of E0 gas? The tank capacity is one U.S. gallon.
> 
> (i.e. one hour straight, two hours straight)


 all I know is, the bigger the HP rating, the faster it uses the gas. the little 3.5 and 5HP Tec. engines seem to run forever on a tank of gas. 

the big 10HP Tec. engine sucked the tank dry in no time.

the higher the HP, the larger the carb bore venture, so the thirstier they are, because more airflow means more fuel being pulled in


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

In all my years of snowblowing, I never honestly cared


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

SteelyTim said:


> In all my years of snowblowing, I never honestly cared


DITTO! I keep a gas can close.


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

What is the fuel capacity on these blowers aprox? I have a 29" 9 hp craftsman, probably 12 years old


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Jason B said:


> What is the fuel capacity on these blowers aprox? I have a 29" 9 hp craftsman, probably 12 years old


I have had the same HP engines on multiple blowers with different size gas tanks on them. In fact I've switched some of the smaller ones for larger ones in the past. They were 1/2 gal and full gal IIRC. Of course if you do that, you need to change both the tank and the mount.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My HSS1332AATD has a 1.5 gallon tank. The specs for the GX390 say .92 gal/hr @3600 rpm = 1.63 hours. I can generally do my whole property twice before refilling @ ~45 minutes each time, which is about 1.5 hours between refills, with a little cushion.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

YT660. 4,5 litre (1 gallon) tank.
50 mins to do my plot, including 5 mins cool down on idle.
I refill every third time, and the gauge is close to “E” at that point.
Estimated run time on a tank = 2 1/2 to 3 hours.


----------

